# Hip Hop artists like Immortal Technique?



## Samer (Mar 12, 2010)

I have been on an Immortal Technique marathon today (yesterday was Adagio) so yea my music taste is diverse. 

Are there any other leftist Hip Hop artists that write poetry / lyrics about social causes?


----------



## 6o66er (Mar 12, 2010)

Aesop Rock
Deltron 3030
Del tha Funky Homosapien
Jurassic 5
Talib Kweli
Common
Heiroglyphics
CunningLynguists
Jedi Mind Tricks
Dead Prez
A Tribe Called Quest
Dilated Peoples
Mos Def
People Under The Stairs
Sage Francis
The Pharcyde
Danger Mouse
Dr. Octagon
De La Soul

...just a few off the top of my head and from my Immortal Technique pandora station 

Some are more "fun" and some are more serious...just depends on the song really.

There is also a group called "Borialis" that's kind of a hip-hop/rock mix...good stuff there, also.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 12, 2010)

I fucking love Aesop Rock

Currently turning the main melody in this song into a tapping thing. Sounds pretty cool too


----------



## 6o66er (Mar 12, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> I fucking love Aesop Rock
> 
> Currently turning the main melody in this song into a tapping thing. Sounds pretty cool too




Dude if you get that recorded PLEASE post it  That would be pretty bad ass!


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 12, 2010)

Tech N9ne does a lot of stuff about current events and such. The album K.O.D. is the best album he has. Give it a listen


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 12, 2010)

6o66er said:


> Aesop Rock
> Del tha Funky Homosapien







I'll also second the rec. for Jedi Mind Tricks. They're killer.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 12, 2010)

+1 on Jedi Mind Tricks.

Also, I love 2-Pac. I'm old school haha.


----------



## windu (Mar 12, 2010)

im a big fan of MF doom (aka metal fingers, aka king geedrah)
not sure if anyone has heard of this dude, but hes a lyrical beast

and of course mos def


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 12, 2010)

Immortal technique is just sick.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 12, 2010)

Huge +1 for Jedi Mind Tricks, dont let the name put you off


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 13, 2010)

6o66er said:


> Dude if you get that recorded PLEASE post it  That would be pretty bad ass!



I'm finishing up the powertab at the moment. I can't seem to get the sound right. And I have no recording equipment


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 13, 2010)

DMX if you feel hardcore.


----------



## jesusandtori (Mar 13, 2010)

Ill Bill Ft. Immortal Tech & Max Cavalera :]


----------



## Cyntex (Mar 13, 2010)

Army Of The Pharao's, if you like JMT


----------



## Randy (Mar 13, 2010)

Woah, Jedi Mind Trick is awesome.


----------



## Joeywilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Huge +1 for Jedi Mind Tricks, dont let the name put you off




the name is what made me start listening to them


----------



## Randy (Mar 14, 2010)

6o66er said:


> Deltron 3030
> Del tha Funky Homosapien
> Jurassic 5
> A Tribe Called Quest
> ...



Dude. 

Seconded on all of these.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Mar 14, 2010)

This might be what you're looking for


----------



## Variant (Mar 15, 2010)

Atmosphere (Slug)
Murs
Felt (Slug + Murs)
Cage
Rob Sonic
EL-P / Weathermen
Cannibal Ox
P.O.S
Yak Ballz
Sage Francis (edit: already mentioned, can't hurt to mention again)


----------

